# Looking for acrylic solvent in the west end



## amps (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get some acrylic glue/solvent in the Milton/Burlington/Hamilton area? No luck at the big box stores around me.

Thanks!


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Weldon 16 and try a fastener or sign supply wholesaler. Their website should have distributors.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

a bit out of the way, but try plasticworld:

http://plasticworld.ca/


----------

